
DevOps is still considered a new phenomenon - sbachman
http://sdtimes.com/report-devops-still-considered-new-phenomenon/
======
marenkay
No surprise here. What DevOps actually means is still one of the best kept
secrets these days.

You will probably not find a single article or github repository shedding a
light on how to implement it.

To make it worse, even the ones provided by "official" resources such as
companies providing DevOps tools are never actually working.

So DevOps either means: figure it out yourself, stumble over all of the
issues, or sign a contract to hire someone to do it for you.

~~~
dozzie
> No surprise here. What DevOps actually means is still one of the best kept
> secrets these days.

Not quite. It's just nobody wants to admit that what DevOps means is the same
thing that good sysadmins were already doing for years and the DevOps movement
brought nothing qualitatively new to the table.

~~~
marenkay
Well, I would say the difference is in the available tooling. The principles
are largely unchanged. So yeah go hire a classic admin from the 80s :-D

~~~
dozzie
> Well, I would say the difference is in the available tooling.

Only in the amount, not in the tool types. The one exception would be IaaS
that can be rented and decommissioned in minutes instead of days or weeks, but
that poped out from Amazon's excessive computing capacity, not from some
community movement.

> So yeah go hire a classic admin from the 80s :-D

Not quite. "Go hire a good admin from '00s".

